# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch BÌNH CHÂU – HỒ CỐC – VŨNG TÀU 2 ngày giá 1.455.000 - Cty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*BÌNH CHÂU – HỒ CỐC – VŨNG TÀU**
 ( 02 ngày/ 01 đêm – đi về bằng xe máy lạnh)
*



**


_Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Hồ Cốc nằm trong khu Bảo tồn thiên nhiên Bình Châu – Phước Bửu, cách suối khoáng nóng Bình Châu 15 km. Đây là một khu du lịch sinh thái phức hợp đa dạng và phong phú… nối liền bãi cát ven biển có độ cao từ 1 – 2m so với mực nước biển, bể rộng từ 20 – 70m, ở những nơi bờ biển có hình vòng cung, bãi cát có bề rộng đến 100m.
 Đến với Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Hồ Cốc, qúy khách có thể: tắm biển, tắm nắng với một bãi biển sạch, đẹp trải dài trên 3.000m, được nối liền với trên 500 ha rừng nguyên sinh chưa bị tác động ô nhiễm, du khách sẽ được dạo chơi, tổ chức cắm trại ngay trong một môi trường thiên nhiên hoang dã và trong lành tại các khu rừng thưa, những bãi đá Granite bằng phẳng, sạch sẽ.
 Đến với Vũng Tàu, hoà mình trong làn nước biển trong xanh và mát rượi sẽ đem lại cho du khách cảm giác thanh thản, xoá tan đi những căng thẳng trong công việc ngày thường. Sau khi vẫy vùng trong sóng biển với những trò chơi trên biển, du khách lại có dịp thưởng thức những món đặc sản miền biển tươi rói ngay bên bờ biển như tôm, cua, ghẹ, mực…_

* Ngày 1:    TP.HCM – BÌNH CHÂU – HỒ CỐC –VŨNG TÀU
*
*05h00 :*Xe và hướng dẫn C.ty du lịch Gia Hy đón khách tại điểm hẹn. Khởi hành đi Bình Châu.
*06h15* : Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại Long Thành ( NH Phú Mỹ Phương ) thoáng mát, phong cảnh hữu tình , thơ mộng . Tiếp tục lộ trình đến Hồ Cốc , trên xe Quý Khách cùng hướng dẫn viên tham gia chương trình văn nghệ : Hát với nhau, đố vui có thưởng, fectival ẩm thực, truy tìm người yêu , xổ số vui .......
*08h30 :* Quý khách đến Hồ Cốc , nhận dù, ghế, tắm biển tự do, tham gia các trò chơi hoạt náo trên biển .
*11h00 :* Xe đưa Quý khách vào khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Châu, Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, đòan dùng cơm trưa tại nhà Hàng Hoa Rừng ( Bình Châu).
*13h00 :* Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Suối Khoáng Nóng Bình Châu. Tìm hiểu đặc điểm địa chất vùng suối nước nóng qua trò chơi luộc trứng bằng hồ nước nóng tự nhiên ( 820C ), tắm và ngâm mình trong hồ nước nóng tự nhiên.
 Dạo chơi, tham quan rừng nguyên sinh thuộc khu Bảo tồn thiên nhiên Bình Châu – Phước Bửu.

*15h30 :* Quý khách khởi hành đi Vũng Tau. Tới thành phố Vũng Tàu, nhận phòng khách sạn – Dùng cơm chiều. Nghỉ ngơi.
 Tối: Qúy khách tự do ngắm biển đêm, hoặc tham gia chương trình đua cho    (chi phí tự túc).

*Ngày 2:       BIỂN XANH VŨNG TÀU* 

*06h30 :*Quý khách dùng điểm tâm. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan một vòng thành phố biển, chinh phục Núi Nhỏ - Mũi Nghinh Phong với tượng Chúa Giang Tay kì vĩ. Trở về khách sạn, tắm biển tự do và tham gia các chương trình vận động trên biển : kéo co, đá banh tình yêu, đua thuyền cát, nhảy bao bố đôi, bóp bóng nghệ thuật, thi lực sỹ đẹp….thưởng thức hải sản với giá rẻ bất ngờ .Ban Giám khảo Công Ty sẽ trao giải thưởng cho các ứng cử viên đọat các giải thi vận động
*11h30 :* Dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi, trả phòng khách sạn.
*15h00 :* Đoàn khởi hành về Tp.HCM, trên đường ghé chợ Bà Rịa hoặc trại bò sữa Long Thành mua sắm đặc sản, chiều về đến Tp.HCM, kết thúc chương trình tham quan.Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.


*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_
 
*Tiêu chuẩn*

*Từ 2-12 khách*

*15 – 24 khách*

*25-31 khách*

*32 – 42 khách*

*Trên 42 khách*


*Resort*

*2.985*

*2.175*

*1.785*

*1.645*

*1455*


Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần


Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu


Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)


Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách


Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ





*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe từ 4 đến 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, nước tinh khiết. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có).
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi Bình Châu tắm nước nóng  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi vui vẻ nhá cả nhà  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tắm suối nước nóng, xả stress  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy ngày này nóng tới 40 độ C, đi chơi thôi  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

đi Vũng Tàu thôi  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi du lịch  Vũng Tàu, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc nhiều may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Bình Châu Hồ Cốc 2 ngày, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu Hồ Cốc, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ  :love struck: . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại  0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bình Châu Hồ Cốc 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu Hồ Cốc Vũng Tàu 2  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Bình Châu Hồ Cốc 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Vũng Tàu 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bình Châu 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc , liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 2 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc - Vũng Tàu 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc - Vũng Tàu 2 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chào ngày mới! ^^

----------


## dulichgiahy

*chương trình du lịch dã ngọai*

----------


## dulichgiahy

up lên up lên up lên

----------


## dulichgiahy

cho thuê xe 45 chỗ TPHCM,Cty du lich  Gia Hy 0902410058

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cho Thuê Xe 7 chỗ tphcm - Sài Gòn  :Big Grin: u lịch Gia Hy 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên nào lên nào lên nào

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi du lịch Vũng Tàu, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch biển xanh Lagi - Kê Gà 2 ngày giá 895.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy*

----------

